# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  خطبة اليسا إلى رجل أعمال شهير قريبا

## شمعة امل

*خطبة اليسا إلى رجل أعمال شهير قريبا* 

 

يبدو أن اقتران نجمات الغناء برجال الأعمال أصبح موضة هذه الأيام، فبعد دومنيك حوراني ودانا وهيفاء وهبي جاء الدور على الحسناء اللبنانية اليسا التي تعيش قصة حب ملتهبة يشعر بها المقربون منها لدرجة أثارت بورصة التكهنات بعد أن ربطتها الأقاويل والشائعات بعلاقتها الوطيدة مع زميلها وائل كافوري باعتباره أقرب أصدقائها إليها خاصة مع الغزل المتبادل في تصريحاتهما .

إلا أن الحقيقة أن فارس أحلام اليسا ليس وائل كافوري وإنما رجل أعمال شهير تعلق قلبه بالنجمة اللبنانية التي سيطرت علي تفكيره لذا لا يفارق أي من حفلاتها ويمطرها دائما بالهدايا الباهظة لدرجة أنه أرسل اليها 50 باقة ورد أحمر مكتوب عليها " إلى أحلى وردة .. اليسا " وأقام لها عشاءاً فاخراً في يخته الفخم استمر حتى الصباح وقدم لها هدية طقم كامل من الماس الحر لفت انظار كل من شاهد اليسا ترتديه..بعدها أمطرها بهدايا ثمينة تنوعت بين مجوهرات نادرة وسيارة فيراري حمراء وقد تم الاتفاق بينهما علي الخطبة قريبا ..

العريس حريص علي عدم التواجد الاعلامي ويمتلك بيزنسا ضخما في العديد من الدول العربية والغربية ، وعلى الرغم من خسائره الفادحة بسبب الأزمة المالية التي عصفت بالعالم مؤخراً إلا أن عشقه لأليسا طغى على كل ذلك وكأنه يقول: كله يهون من أجل عيون اليسا. 

__________________

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff: 
الله يعينهم ع حالهم ... علاقاتهم ببعض كلها مصالح ..

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
__ 
_الله يعينهم ع حالهم ... علاقاتهم ببعض كلها مصالح .._ 


صح
مصالح متبادلة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حتى اسمه Zicooo_10

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_حتى اسمه Zicooo_10_

اه والله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

له له يا اليسا .. استني سنتين ونص او 3 سنوات بالكثير بتخرج .. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> له له يا اليسا .. استني سنتين ونص او 3 سنوات بالكثير بتخرج ..


الله بعينك استالك 15 ولا 16 سنة وتزوج ميلا بلكي طلعت زي امها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_له له يا اليسا .. استني سنتين ونص او 3 سنوات بالكثير بتخرج .._


 له له يا غسان ... بعرف زوءك أحلى من هيك .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _له له يا اليسا .. استني سنتين ونص او 3 سنوات بالكثير بتخرج .._
> 
> 
>  له له يا غسان ... بعرف زوءك أحلى من هيك ..


اللي احلى من هيك قليلات بالبلد :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  مشان هيك بده يستورد

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

طيب وشو المانع تتجوز رجل اعمال 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> طيب وشو المانع تتجوز رجل اعمال


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): وغسان

----------


## saousana

> وغسان


غسان لميلا 
خلص صرت معطيين الجماعة موعد 
عيب نرجع بحكينا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> غسان لميلا 
> خلص صرت معطيين الجماعة موعد 
> عيب نرجع بحكينا


الموعد صار بعد ما طارت اليسا  :Eh S(2): مشان هيك كان الاعتراض

----------


## saousana

> الموعد صار بعد ما طارت اليسا مشان هيك كان الاعتراض


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اليسا مش حلوة ميلا اكيد احلى 
بكفي امها نانسي

----------


## عُبادة

> اليسا مش حلوة ميلا اكيد احلى 
> بكفي امها نانسي


بس بدل ما اليسا تستنى 3 سنين حتى يتخرج غسان
غسان بده يستنى 18 سنة لحتى تخلص توجيهي مش تتخرج :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

> بس بدل ما اليسا تستنى 3 سنين حتى يتخرج غسان
> غسان بده يستنى 18 سنة لحتى تخلص توجيهي مش تتخرج


لالالا
هيك فرصة يبني حاله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> لالالا
> هيك فرصة يبني حاله


بيلحق يبني حاله واسرته ويرجع يخطب ميلا لابنه :SnipeR (94):

----------


## saousana

> بيلحق يبني حاله واسرته ويرجع يخطب ميلا لابنه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

غسان وضعك صعب ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يا خسارة الحب  :Eh S(2): 

ولا يهمك يا غسان بدي اخطبلك صباح   :Bl (3):

----------


## عُبادة

> يا خسارة الحب 
> 
> ولا يهمك يا غسان بدي اخطبلك صباح


وعادي يا غسان تأخر زي ما بدك

بتتجوزلها اثنين ولا ثلاث  عبين ما تخلص  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

يلا مبروك الها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_خطبوتوني وجوزتوني ونطرتوني ونصحتوني .. واسره ويبني حاله كل هاذ وانا نايم .._ 

_راحت اليسا لسى في ميريم فارس .. اصلا كانت تنادي علي يوم الحفله .. ميلا خليها لابني .. وصباح صرحت انها بدها واحد من دار القرعان .. بتستناك يا معاذ .._

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_خطبوتوني وجوزتوني ونطرتوني ونصحتوني .. واسره ويبني حاله كل هاذ وانا نايم .. 

راحت اليسا لسى في ميريم فارس .. اصلا كانت تنادي علي يوم الحفله .. ميلا خليها لابني .. وصباح صرحت انها بدها واحد من دار القرعان .. بتستناك يا معاذ .._







لا بتمزح     :Eh S(2): 

الله يسمع منك يا غسان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

راحت :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

ما ضل حدا يا محمد قسايمه :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> _خطبوتوني وجوزتوني ونطرتوني ونصحتوني .. واسره ويبني حاله كل هاذ وانا نايم .._ 
> 
> _راحت اليسا لسى في ميريم فارس .. اصلا كانت تنادي علي يوم الحفله .. ميلا خليها لابني .. وصباح صرحت انها بدها واحد من دار القرعان .. بتستناك يا معاذ .._


لو نمت كمان نص ساعة كان بتصحى على صوت اولادك وهم مروحين من المدرسة :Bl (3):

----------


## غسان

__
__

_ايووووووووووووه .. هاذ الي ناقص .._ 

_هههههههههههههه_

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35):

----------


## غسان

:Bl (35):  مالنا

----------


## عُبادة

> مالنا


كانت بدها تخطبها لاخوها :Bl (3):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بشوفكم قسمتوا لحالكم يا شباب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
هو انا اجر كرسي هون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟ 
هاي بدها قعده في شباب ما اخذوا حقهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
مثلي انا طبعا :Db465236ff:  
و عمار و محمد كمان و لازم نركز على حموده في الاجتماع هاد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
و الي بدو يشارك بسهم في الجمعيه يكتب اسمه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

ولو يا ابوالخل احنا بنقدر ننساك .. الشحروره ما رضيت بمعاذ القرعان روح جرب حظك معها .. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_ولو يا ابوالخل احنا بنقدر ننساك .. الشحروره ما رضيت بمعاذ القرعان روح جرب حظك معها .._


 يا زلمه هاي دفشه و بتموت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

النصيب يا خالد ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

النصيب يا خالد ..
_


 نصيب بعينك يا مشحر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قال نصيب قال :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الشحروره لمعاذ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  طيب زي ما بدك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_ طيب زي ما بدك_


 حبيبي يا ميكانيك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

